# Problème Son Win8 Sur iMac mi 2011



## Psew_Geek (12 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problème avec mon Windows 8 que j'ai installé sur mon iMac Mi-2011. Dans le coin inférieur gauche là ou il y a l'heure et les paramètres de son , il est avec une crois comme si il était en muet et dés lors que je clique dessus il me fait une recherche de problème.
Dans les périphérique il y a aussi "Contrôleur High Definition Audio" qui est avec un triangle jaune, lorsque je clique dessu on me dit qu'il ne peut pas démarrer (erreur code 10).

Pouvez-vous m'aidez ?
Cordialement Psew_Geek


----------



## Psew_Geek (12 Juin 2020)

SVP help


----------



## Locke (13 Juin 2020)

Psew_Geek a dit:


> j'ai un problème avec mon Windows 8 que j'ai installé sur mon iMac Mi-2011. Dans le coin inférieur gauche là ou il y a l'heure et les paramètres de son , il est avec une crois comme si il était en muet et dés lors que je clique dessus il me fait une recherche de problème.
> Dans les périphérique il y a aussi "Contrôleur High Definition Audio" qui est avec un triangle jaune, lorsque je clique dessu on me dit qu'il ne peut pas démarrer (erreur code 10).


Tu aurais tout intérêt à demander de l'aide dans des forums PC. Sinon, un peu de lecture... https://www.malekal.com/code-10-controleur-high-definition-audio-windows-10/ ...et voir éventuellement ici pour des pilotes... https://www.commentcamarche.net/dow...gh-definition-audio-pour-vista-7-8-10-64-bits


----------

